# Camcorder DV zu PC bearbeiten



## interface (28. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

möchte gerne meine gefilmte Videos auf dem PC einspielen.
Diese kommen aber immer in riesige DV Qualität rein.
Gibt es ein Programm wo diese schon beim einspielen in Mpeg 1 oder 2 macht.
Dann möchte ich natürlich diese Videos schön bearbeiten.
Was ist den da gerade uptodate ?
So mit Text und Spezial Effekte.
Habe Ulead Video Studio 9 gerade am testen haut mich aber nicht so vom Hocker.
Hoffe ihr habt einen Typ für mich.

 :suspekt:


----------



## goela (29. Dezember 2005)

> Dann möchte ich natürlich diese Videos schön bearbeiten.


Dann empfiehlt sich aber auf keinen Fall MPEG1 oder MPEG2. Lässt sich nicht framegenau schneiden. DV-AVI doch am einfachsten. Wenn Platz fehlt, dann lieber sich eine grosse Festplatte kaufen. Erspart Dir ne Menge Ärger!

Videoschnittprogramme gibt es unterschiedliche. Je nach Vorlieben oder auch Ansprüche gibt es unterschiedliche. Viele verwenden Premiere usw.

Es gibt einen Thread mit Umfrage welche Videoschnittprogramme verwendet werden. Mal reinschauen.


----------



## interface (29. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

also habe zwar genug Platz auf der Platte aber wenn ich 1h in DV Quali einspiele sind ja gleich 10GB oder mehr weg.
Damit kannst ja nicht mehr hantieren.
Wie bekomme ich den Film schon beim einspielen auf dem PC in AVI oder Mpeg 
Welche Porgs gibt es den da ?
Habe den thread mit der Umfrage zu den Programme gesehen und mir auch paar Trials zu Ulead und premiere besorgt.
Finde aber beide nicht so toll.
Hatte mal vor langer Zeit mit Discreet/Autodesk Combusition rumgespielt das fand ich noch am besten.
Möchte halt paar Effekte reinbringen und Musik damit das ganze halt sehenswerter wird.

Bis dann


----------



## axn (30. Dezember 2005)

interface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also habe zwar genug Platz auf der Platte aber wenn ich 1h in DV Quali einspiele sind ja gleich 10GB oder mehr weg.
> Damit kannst ja nicht mehr hantieren.


Dazu hast du doch den Platz auf der Platte. Diesen Kompromiss solltest du schon machen.
Eingespielt wird das Material eigentlich grundsätzlich als avi-dv in der Videoschnittanwendung. Combustion ist ein Compositing Tool und eher was für nach dem Schnitt. Premiere ist schon in Ordnung. Fitz dich da mal rein. Für aufwendige Effekte kannst du nachher immer noch Combustion benutzen.

mfg

axn


----------



## interface (31. Dezember 2005)

hi,

habe schon gemerkt so das richtige gibt es wohl nicht.
Kann ich das DV2AVI Teil noch überhaupt bearbeiten.
Wenn ich 1h Film als AVI einspiele ist das Teil doch mehere GB groß.
Habe 500GB Platte 3GHz 2GB Ram.
Denke dauert dann halt ewig wenn da was berarbeites oder ?
Werde mal Ulead und premiere mir zu Gemüte führen.
Mir ging es halt hauptsächlich um fx damit die Filme lustiger werden.
Kann ich die Filme auch als wmv einspielen dann werden die files nicht so riesig.
Habe mir Power VCR 2 besorgt damit das file gleich als mpeg reinkommt und nicht so groß wird.


----------



## chmee (31. Dezember 2005)

Besonders bei Einsatz von Effekten oder Nachbearbeitung sollte man das Ausgangsmaterial
so wenig komprimiert wie möglich lassen. Und eine gute Kompression benötigt mehr Rechenpower
als eine Videodatei ohne Kompr. --> Ergo wird Dein Rechner mehr schnaufen, wenn die Datei
in WMV oä vorliegt. 

AVI Dateien in DV-Kompression sind ein guter Kompromis zwischen Qualität und Bearbeitungs-
geschwindigkeit. Wenn Du also etwas anderes nimmst, Sorry, selbst schuld.

Du kannst doch, wenn Du fertig bearbeitet hast, ein anderes Format wählen.... Das ist der
normale Weg.

Und noch ein Vergleich:
Video unkomprimiert = etwa 25MB/sek.
DV = etwa 3,5MB/Sek.
MPG2 = 1MB/sek.

mfg chmee


----------



## interface (31. Dezember 2005)

Danke für die Info.
Mir kam es halt in den Sinn wenn ich den Film von der Cam als WMV einspiele ist das file nicht so groß und die Quali sehr gut.
Wenn ich aber als AVI es einspiele dann wird es gleich 3x so groß.
Mit was für Programme ich von der Cam auf den PC einspielen.

PS. Happy New Year


----------



## chmee (31. Dezember 2005)

> ...sollte man das Ausgangsmaterial so wenig komprimiert wie möglich lassen ...


Mein Deutsch sackt gerade in den Keller, oh mein gott....

Zum Capturen von Video-Material ist in den meisten Videoschnitt-Progs etwas
enthalten. zB bei Import oder Capture nachschauen..

Du hast 300GB !! Warum dann knausern mit Platz ?
Ich habe an meinem Schnittrechner ne sparsame 60GB-Platte für den
Schnitt. Und bis 30Min.-Fertigmaterial hats immer gereicht.

mfg chmee


----------



## axn (31. Dezember 2005)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mein Deutsch sackt gerade in den Keller, oh mein gott....


Es ist doch noch weit vor 12...?


> Du hast 300GB !!





> Habe 500GB Platte 3GHz 2GB Ram.


Aber mit dem Lesen wird es auch schon schwierig..  

Sorry für off! Es ist halt Silvester!


----------



## chmee (1. Januar 2006)

[OFFTOPIC]     Frohes neues Jahr !

mfg chmee


----------



## interface (3. Januar 2006)

Auch euch allen ein gutes neues.
Habe jetzt mal angefangen den Film einzuspielen im AVI Format.
Der Film wird ja Mega riesig GB Größe.
Bin mal gespannt ob ich den noch bearbeiten kann in der Größe.
Probiere gerade mit Video Edit Magic und Premiere rum.


----------

